# Summit model 19-4 19x60" resurrecting



## Zyox Jägergeist (Jun 12, 2019)

*Hello! Pretty new to the forum but id figure I should share one of the machines I am currently putting some life back into.*

As the title says, its and older summit. bought from the machine shop I work at and had been used hard for about 20 years, until it was in need of a few repairs.. and with their growing number of cnc lathes, aswell as having two manual lathes this one just got set in a corner and never fixed

2018 they put up a new building, moved and cleared out all of there manual/broken machines (mwahahaha bought em all!)
I bought this lathe knowing it was abused, didn't really know the extent.

So now that the backstory is told onto the work in progress, here is a list to sum it up


-Wore out forward clutch
-all new bearing needed in the carriage aswell as a worm set for the X power feed (the carriage sat for many years with no oil,... just water from coolant. gears where seized and bearings where locking it up even worse)
-new bearing for the tailstock handle

And a few pics of the lathe, and what the carriage looked like when we first got it off.


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Jun 12, 2019)

I had some spare time at work with the mill I run.... so I figured id make some tool holders since I didn't have any!!
Started off with a block of qt-100 on the bandsaw, then moved to milling it square... followed by more milling and more milling... then a bit of tapping and testing! 

I still need to turn the thing for the height adjustment I just have a gold grade 8 bolt in there for now... but the body is done, made it to fit a 1.5" insert holder


----------



## Ryanjax (Jul 6, 2019)

I know my lathe sat for long time and someone got their hands in it but the more I see yours the more I think mine barely had any use.  Clearly this was after cleaning but I didn't have to do much.  This is from the inside of my apron gearbox.


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Jul 6, 2019)

Ryanjax said:


> I know my lathe sat for long time and someone got their hands in it but the more I see yours the more I think mine barely had any use.  Clearly this was after cleaning but I didn't have to do much.  This is from the inside of my apron gearbox.



Your lathe is pretty much brand new, paint isn't even wore off of the rpm wheel yet 
My lathe probably has 10000-20000 hours on it. (we have lathes clocked at 56000hours in our shop) 90% of the bearings in my apron where toast, same with the bronze worm set but i have everything stripped apart and the new bearings come in! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



there was literally nothing left of the needle bearings, just the needles! and the middle of the ball bearing was nearly ready to fall out! xD

Speaking of it,... does the manual have a part number for that bronze gear?


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Jul 21, 2019)

Got some more time to clean the carriage up, wash, sand and paint it. the casting is pretty rough so I didn't get any crazy ocd with the paint lol looks a ton better then it did!! 










pics where mostly before I took all the tape of and sanded some surfaces whoops... waiting on a few more seals and bearings now. need to order a book and buy a new gear or two!


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Mar 11, 2020)

Wew, been a while! and im sorry to say I have not been working on the Summit, but I have been working on nearly all the other machines I own lol!
Made a quick video of a Mechanicy universal mill I saved from the scrapyard, here it is~







A bit of backstory if you wish to read it! (similar to the intro of this thread)

Couple years ago the machine shop i work at was moving to a new building. because of this they were getting rid of the machines they broke and never bothered fixing. they were not fixed because of the more and more cnc the shop was aquiring. out with the old in with the new.

The 316tf K&T went for scrap, they run it out of oil and it ate most of the feed gears.
The mechanicy Fwa41m had clutch problems, oiler problems the rpm and feedrate would not change finally the spindle locked up.
The Summit 19-4 had wore out clutch and apron, as you may already know



Now, The mechanicy was one mill I trained on, I had a special liking for this one, it was referred to in the shop as "The heavy mill" it was and still is tough as nails. She run threw unholy cuts all day and just took it, even tho it was never taken care of.
Built in 1976, weighing in at 10950lbs she was a decently sized girl. Firstly the feedrates stopped working, we run it in one feed, then the rpm selection stopped, we run her in one feed and one rpm selection, the auto way oiler stopped, we run her. the case leaked out most of the oil, we run her, it ate the electrical brushes that engauge the clutch, and finally, the spindle locked up, she was put out of service.

I got the two mills for free and brought them home, they sat under a tarp for the winter, sumps frozen. come spring we plucked the mill from the flat bed, put her on a pad and built a shop around the mechanicy, she still was broke, I did not exactly know the extent but we pulled her apart many times fixing one thing after another, the spindle locked up due to a couple lock nuts loosening off the main drive shaft and jamming the gears, easy fix.
The rpm changer stopped working due to various misalignments, corrected those
The feedrate's not working were caused by a sheared off key, made a new key
We replaced the clutch brushes
After a bit of fighting and taking things on and off she come alive, one thing at a time, this, that. After more fighting we finally managed to get the spindle to turn on, it was a happy day, the mill was saved.


----------



## Ryanjax (Mar 11, 2020)

Sounds like you've been a busy man! Thank you You again for all the help with my summit!

I look forward to seeing your progress as time goes by. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Mar 22, 2020)

Ryanjax said:


> Sounds like you've been a busy man! Thank you You again for all the help with my summit!
> 
> I look forward to seeing your progress as time goes by.




Aye, very busy... hard to find the time to get to everything and not burn out haha. 
And I was more then happy to help! That 19-4 is a good tough lathe. 

Ill have to get around to mine soon, I saw you moved aswell! wow! thats a big move, hope the new place is awesome!


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Jun 16, 2020)

Heyo! Its been to long again. Ive been working on the summit, finally got my 19-4 manual but found out it was a waste of time, money and I have to make the parts anyway. 

Either way I finished making new blade guide holders for my forte 250 bandsaw. the old ones were cast iron and looked like they were broken and repaired about 5 times, didn't hold the blade strait at all anymore.
The steel I used is just C1018, nothing crazy fancy. just something that will last.

The saw was left out in a field, for a unknown amount of time. It needed allot of work to get her to cut again, all new electrical etc.

Quick video here of machining them. 



Then some pics


----------



## Janderso (Jun 16, 2020)

Ryanjax said:


> I know my lathe sat for long time and someone got their hands in it but the more I see yours the more I think mine barely had any use.  Clearly this was after cleaning but I didn't have to do much.  This is from the inside of my apron gearbox.
> 
> View attachment 297843
> 
> ...


Good job of cleaning out the apron! What did you use?


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Jun 19, 2020)

Well well, got around to cleaning all the old shafts and gears up, turned some bearing races out of 4340 chromoly, accurate to .0003" Press fit on one side, race on the other. (they are the two shiny round things on the gear) 

Mocked up a couple shafts, she is going to look sweet when I finish her!


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Jul 2, 2020)

Got this part fixed, turned it down and sleeved it with 4340 chromoly. This is for the power feed for the compound. It had about .25” of play when I started haha. Non now. Next is to put it all together!


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Jul 4, 2020)

Finally finished the lathe's apron off, took 9 hours strait to put her back together and get everything fit up/ welded etc, its only going to get so good with me, tolerances are tight, its put together right and that's where it counts haha
Still a good bit of work left to do on her, but right now she does run.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 4, 2020)

Looking good! A lot of work involved there, but that will be a very capable machine when you get her finished. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Jul 4, 2020)

FOMOGO said:


> Looking good! A lot of work involved there, but that will be a very capable machine when you get her finished. Cheers, Mike



Thank you! 
And I agree, she use to do some real heavy work, still need to replace a couple bearings in the headstock, same with a weak clutch pack, then make some handles I am missing. 
In time.


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Jul 6, 2020)

First turning job she is doing, making a new handle for the leadscrew (no more vise grips yay!). Gotta finish it yet but my weekend ran out.

She also helped fix the coolant system.


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Jul 6, 2020)

Quick vid, testing what she can do .15" doc (.3" off the Od) 330 rpm at .012" per rev feed. no complaints in the slightest. 
I would have tried more, but i burned the heck out of my hand in that video, hence why its short haha.
View attachment summitturning.mov


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Aug 22, 2020)

Hey you guys! Hope things have been well~
As always i seem to be working on projects... Needed some 2-4-6 blocks so I decided to make some since I had a big block of qt-100 lying around (4x4x6") figured it was a good test to see what the machines could do. the forte250 cut it off in 6min witch was a pleasant surprise,

But I mainly wanted to see how the mechanicy was running, we were adjusting some brushes for the clutches nd wanted to see how strong they were holding, they held in .2" doc 4" woc 6ipm at 330rpm. 
I also started on some 123 blocks, making 12 of those out of some scrap i had. 












That old mill does some beautiful finishes <3


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Apr 24, 2022)

Decided to pull the top of the carriage and taper attachment apart on the summit this weekend as i thought I could clean it up and make her better.
Found a couple of bearings it needed for the Z leadscrew, few missing bolts here and there aswell.

Taper attachment was seized pretty good.




Taper attachment actually slides and adjusts now, but waiting on the couple bearings and such before I get it completely back together.
It was filthy, most of the oil passages were clogged and everything was full of chips.


----------



## jcp (Apr 25, 2022)

We had two of these lathes in the shop I worked at (31 years). On one of them the bed oiler ceased to work and the bed/apron wore appreciably. It ended up getting sold off. The second one is still working in the shop today. These are remarkably good, accurate and dependable machines if the maintenance is kept up. Summit Machine Tool is about 1 1/2 hrs from where I live.


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Apr 25, 2022)

jcp said:


> We had two of these lathes in the shop I worked at (31 years). On one of them the bed oiler ceased to work and the bed/apron wore appreciably. It ended up getting sold off. The second one is still working in the shop today. These are remarkably good, accurate and dependable machines if the maintenance is kept up. Summit Machine Tool is about 1 1/2 hrs from where I live.


I agree 100% this one saw a good 20 years of hard work and abuse, mostly roughing and pushing 2" drills in with the carriage.

Main gearcase is still like new, except dirty af and a wore out clutchpack.
Don't know if you saw the first page of this thread, but might be interesting to see how nasty the apron was haha

Very cool you are so close to their headquarters!


----------

